# Kel-Tec PF-9 : Converting to the dark side



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Theres a very cool looking Kel-Tec PF-9 Tan Slide and Tan Frame at my shop. I've been coveting a LCR 357 but for economical reasons thinking about going with the PF-9. 

Anybody have a PF-9 and show love for it? Their reception is mixed at best, but I hear if you get one that runs it runs for awhile and they have lifetime warranty. As many of you know I have more then acouple of guns so thats the only reason I'm going with something this rocky, but what are your experiences with Kel-tec?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope, no PF-9.
But I think that you know that we have a P3AT, which Jean carries when we go to the mainland.
It's had lots of practice rounds through it, and it hasn't bobbled yet.
And it's quite accurate.

I admit to having given it a ramp-and-chamber polish job, and to having de-horned its sharp-bottomed trigger. (All about an hour's-worth of work.)
I also added a steel magazine release, even though its original plastic part wasn't giving us any trouble.

My major gripe is its separate, and easily lost, ejector.
I've tried gluing it in, but nothing really "takes," not even epoxy.
So I have to be really careful to make sure that it stays in place, when I field-strip and clean the pistol.

Certainly, it's worth every penny we paid for it, and for its aftermarket parts too.
I'd buy another Kel-Tec gun, if I needed it.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats good to hear Steve, because I'm pretty set on getting this one

I've been doing research and found that Kel-tec owners (and former owners) claim to have 2 problems all the time. They blame the gun instantly and I think I am able to debunk them almost instantly. *1) FTF or FTE problems.* By watching youtube vids of people shooting them, the ones that said it did this CLEARLY were limp wristing the pistol. It was asinine to see them have no control of the gun when they let off a round and then blame the gun for jamming. *2) Clip coming out while shooting* Again, analyzing some videos, and from my prior experience with my Bodyguard 380 I understand why people have this problem too. I had the clip come out of the BG380 the last time I took it to the range during firing and figured out that I was pressing the mag release when pulling the trigger, it is clear many people with the PF-9 are also doing this (Hickok45 had a mag eject on him during fire and then admitted his finger hit the mag release) Hickok45 is a very astute and aware shooter I think many fail to recognize the problem is actually them.

I'm sure there really are some bad ones that get released... But I guess I will see for myself if these people are making errors or if the gun is a jamm o matic. From what I have seen some of these shooters just arent using their head.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Never had that happen to me......


jakeleinen1 said:


> Thats good to hear Steve, because I'm pretty set on getting this one
> 
> I've been doing research and found that Kel-tec owners (and former owners) claim to have 2 problems all the time. They blame the gun instantly and I think I am able to debunk them almost instantly. *1) FTF or FTE problems.* By watching youtube vids of people shooting them, the ones that said it did this CLEARLY were limp wristing the pistol. It was asinine to see them have no control of the gun when they let off a round and then blame the gun for jamming. *2) Clip coming out while shooting* Again, analyzing some videos, and from my prior experience with my Bodyguard 380 I understand why people have this problem too. I had the clip come out of the BG380 the last time I took it to the range during firing and figured out that I was pressing the mag release when pulling the trigger, it is clear many people with the PF-9 are also doing this (Hickok45 had a mag eject on him during fire and then admitted his finger hit the mag release) Hickok45 is a very astute and aware shooter I think many fail to recognize the problem is actually them.
> 
> I'm sure there really are some bad ones that get released... But I guess I will see for myself if these people are making errors or if the gun is a jamm o matic. From what I have seen some of these shooters just arent using their head.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a P11 and P3-AT. I have had one problem. After 4 years, the ejector in the P11 broke. I bought it new. Kelt ex sent the part. No more problems. 
I did have one friend have a FTF/stovepipe. But it was a bad grip issue.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Theres a very cool looking Kel-Tec PF-9 Tan Slide and Tan Frame at my shop. I've been coveting a LCR 357 but for economical reasons thinking about going with the PF-9.
> 
> Anybody have a PF-9 and show love for it? Their reception is mixed at best, but I hear if you get one that runs it runs for awhile and they have lifetime warranty. As many of you know I have more then acouple of guns so thats the only reason I'm going with something this rocky, but what are your experiences with Kel-tec?


there is a senior member moderator on this forum that carries it all the time - haven't heard from him for a while - i think his name is Mike Barnham (sp?)


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've been carrying one for about 2 years and have had no trouble whatsoever. Keep it clean, well lubed and it functions fine. They are not a joy to shoot, but a slip-on grip sleeve tames it down considerably. The Cerakoted models are especially nice and you can't beat them for the price. I Duracoated mine in Olive drab.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

niadhf said:


> I did have one friend have a FTF/stovepipe. But it was a bad grip issue.


This made me think of a time I had a friend shoot my G30sf. He made it jam because he gripped the magazine and caused a jam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

hideit said:


> there is a senior member moderator on this forum that carries it all the time - haven't heard from him for a while - i think his name is Mike Barnham (sp?)


Mike _Barham_.


----------

